

Asheknazi Jewish Intelligence - thewarrior
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashkenazi_Jewish_intelligence

======
thewarrior
" While only about 3% of the U.S. population is of full Ashkenazi Jewish
descent,[2] 27% of United States Nobel prize winners in the 20th
century,[2][3] 25% of Fields Medal winners,[4] 25% of ACM Turing Award
winners,[2] 6 out of the 19 world chess champions, and a quarter of
Westinghouse Science Talent Search winners have either full or partial
Ashkenazi Jewish ancestry. However, such statistics do not rule out factors
other than intelligence, such as institutional biases and social networks.
Undue weight is also given to the Ashkenazi statistics because people of
partial Ashkenazi ancestry (half or less) are included, but only compared to
the portion of the US population of full Ashkenazi descent."

Something is definitely going on here.

